# WF Members - Published Poetry



## PiP (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you had any poetry published? Share your success here!

Please don't forget to include the title, name of publication (link if applicable) and publication date.


----------



## Angel101 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have lots. Most recently, I've been accepted to Hermeneutic Chaos and have a poem coming out in their May 2017 issue.


----------



## Angel101 (May 29, 2017)

My poem is finally up at Hermeneutic Chaos! http://www.hermeneuticchaosjournal.com/in-america-by-bayleigh-fraser.html


----------



## sas (May 30, 2017)

Love your poem. Outstanding.  I've a family member who visited England to do ancestral gravestone rubbings. I won't have a headstone, as will be cremated. Pity.


----------



## Angel101 (Aug 1, 2017)

My poem "Straight Shooter" is up at Rattle today! http://www.rattle.com/straight-shooter-by-bayleigh-fraser/


----------



## PiP (Aug 23, 2017)

Angel101 said:


> My poem "Straight Shooter" is up at Rattle today! http://www.rattle.com/straight-shooter-by-bayleigh-fraser/



A belated congratulations, Angel! i subscribe to Rattle and enjoy reading


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a poem that's published and currently available, on Amazon in  "The Question of the Day: the Andre Polk Memorial Anthology" 

Andre was a member of our FB group and died unexpectedly.  We put this together and all proceeds go to his family.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have poems in SWITCH Poetry / Prose numbers 4 and 5.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 6, 2017)

Several, but nothing recent, unfortunately - one in a chapbook sponsored by the North Texas Professional Writers, others in Cappers Magazine, Illya's Honey, The Word, New Winds.


----------



## Darren White (Nov 6, 2017)

astroannie said:


> I have poems in SWITCH Poetry / Prose numbers 4 and 5.



https://m.facebook.com/notes/christine-ueri/about/167462820413244/
https://mobile.twitter.com/switch_p_p?lang=en


----------



## sas (Nov 6, 2017)

Angel101 said:


> My poem "Straight Shooter" is up at Rattle today! http://www.rattle.com/straight-shooter-by-bayleigh-fraser/




I subscribe to Rattle. Impressive. Jealous. Smiles. sas


----------



## Robbie (Nov 6, 2017)

Congrats and thanks for sharing. I read your poem. No wonder they published it. It’s a marvel.


----------



## Neetu (Nov 11, 2017)

Just got published in the NY Literary Magazine with my poem "Soaring Flames" in their "Tears" Anthology.

https://nyliterarymagazine.wordpres...iterary-magazine-tears-dark-poetry-anthology/


----------



## Neetu (Nov 22, 2017)

It is a beautiful poem, Angel, and deserving of publication. Congratulations!


----------



## Darren White (Dec 3, 2017)

astroannie said:


> I have poems in SWITCH Poetry / Prose numbers 4 and 5.



Can you please give me the titles of the poems? I need those to be able to post this in the Newsletter


----------



## aj47 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yes in #4 "moment" in #5 "the map" and "for the defense"


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 3, 2017)

Anime League forums voted for me as their best writer in their winter awards. Spillwords accepted my poem, _I want_. Someone in the writing course that I went to said that they're getting my poetry book, _Drinking Poetry _as a Christmas present.


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

Since Clark pointed it out, my poem is going to be published, but has not YET been published, I am deleting the announcement. I will return to post when I have a link on July 1st. Sorry if I violated anything.


----------



## clark (May 12, 2018)

*
***post #19 edited at 9:40 pm today)***

TO EVERYONE*:  When a journal accepts a poem, by all means, TELL us about the great news--that your poem is going to be published.  That's great news to share and we all want to hear. 

Then, when the piece is ACTUALLLY published, let's help Darren out with  simple and COMPLETE information in a bibliography-like entry, so he doesn't have to ferret through a narrative to find what he needs.​  Send something like this to Darren:

clark, one poem: "Keeping Darren Sane", _MODERATORS' SURVIVAL QUARTERLY, XI iii (Spring 2018)_)----that stupid little face is an 8 !)
Read the poem HERE: HTTP://www.moderatorsquarterly.com/keeping-darren-sane/htm 

​ Often, he has to chase us down for one bit of needed info.  Not fair.

NOTE:  Darren has not complained.  This suggestion is entirely my own.​


----------



## Darren White (May 12, 2018)

clark said:


> O EVERYONE:  When a journal accepts a poem, let's help Darren out with  simple and COMPLETE information in a bibliography-like entry, so he doesn't have to ferret through a narrative to find what he needs:
> 
> clark, one poem: "Keeping Darren Sane", _MODERATORS' SURVIVAL QUARTERLY, XI iii (Spring 2018.)_
> 
> ​Often, he has to chase us down for one bit of needed info.  Not fair.



Wow, do I love that. 
Thanks Clark, and yes, please, all available details, plus a link to the magazine (if possible)


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

Hmmmm, I will post that when I have it! The issue hasn’t been printed yet and I understand that it is due on or before July 1st. I think the only way to read it is through a subscription but I will check. kallistogaiapress.org is the website.


----------



## clark (May 12, 2018)

Darren--please weigh in here.  IMO you shouldn't be informed until the piece is actually published in the mag.  Oh, we can TELL each other, for sure, but you shouldn't be Officially Informed until it's in print.  I'm not criticizing Neetu--of course, let your fellow poets know.


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

I didn’t know that, Clark. I thought one can communicate acceptance of a piece to the larger group. If that isn’t the case, I am happy to delete my post for the present.


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

And I see that Angel also announced the acceptance of her poem before it was published and then followed it up with a link later when it was .


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

I will await Darren's input. As I said, if I posted this news prematurely, I am happy to remove it. After all, a promise and a contract of publication is not the same as the publication itself.


----------



## Neetu (May 12, 2018)

To be safe, I have deleted my post, Clark, Darren et al. We will see when the poem is actually printed. Who knows, the editor may change his mind! 
I will not post prematurely again. Makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## clark (May 13, 2018)

I tried to be clear, but I guess I wasn't.  I went back and edited post #19, to make it even clearer.  Please re-read #19.

1]  The mag informs you that your poem has been accepted and will appear in the  ???? edition of the mag.  You're jubilant, and have every right to be.  So, if you feel like it, throw out a general YAAAAHHHH! to the Group.  We all want to hear about it.  But this is NOT a Notification to Darren.

2] Now it is actually published.  NOW give Darren the whole enchilada, (see post #19)


----------



## Neetu (May 13, 2018)

Please read the opening statement on this thread. It is from PiP and does not say any of the things you are saying. It does not detail at what stage you can share your info of publication. It does not indicate that you cannot share an upcoming publication or only share after it has been published. As I said earlier, Angel is the first poet on the thread to share her news about an upcoming publication. BEFORE it went into print. How am I supposed to know any different? Thank you for enlightening me. I have said I will not repeat this and I won’t. Thank you.
Note the dates on the first two replies on the thread: 2017-04-09 and 2017-05-29.


----------



## Darren White (May 13, 2018)

Please, all of you, don't make this into a big thing. Just be clear about all of it, that's all.
No need to grab rules and perhaps intended meanings, deal?

Just a clear description will do. Name, name of poem, name of magazine, when is it/will it be published, and if possible a link to the website.


----------



## Neetu (May 13, 2018)

I am not, Darren. All I did was share my news and immediately had a rule book which I have never seen flung at me. I withdraw and do not wish to engage in this any more. Thanks for your comment and intervention. I appreciate it.


----------



## clark (May 13, 2018)

Final comment:  at no time did I even suggest one should not inform the members that you had a poem UPCOMING, but not yet published.  In fact, I said just the opposite. I made a clear distinction between (1) just telling your fellow poets you'd got some great news, and (2) giving Darren the precise information he needs for his records.


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2018)

While I understand Clark's point, I have always taken a member's word that a piece will be published in x,y, or z. All I've asked for is the name of the publication and the title of the poem, short story or whatever and when it will be published. If already published, historically, I've asked for a link... not as proof but to give a shout-out for the magazine and so members can read the poem, short story or whatever if they choose, especially if publication coincides with the newsletter.


----------



## Neetu (May 13, 2018)

I gave the precise information. Ocotillo Review Kallisto Gaia Press. Poem title: Sacred Figs. That was in my shared piece of news, now deleted.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello All,
Recently, I was informed my poem ‘Good Afternoon’ was 
selected to be published in 2018 Summer Muses Gallery
‘Coffee,Tea & Other Beverages’ ..... available on Amazon
this summer. 
I will officially let Darren know after it’s release.


----------



## PiP (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations, Tuesday!


----------



## Darren White (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes, Tuesday, congratulations 
And I will let Ned know. He is the man of the Newsletter nowadays.


----------



## Neetu (Jun 6, 2018)

The Writers Newsletter published my poem "Perspective" in their June issue yesterday (June 5th). The poem itself is premium content, and hence, only viewed with a paid subscription. 

P.S. Since the site ran into problems and crashed, I will post the link only if it comes back fully restored.

The site has been fixed and is up and running. You should be able to read my poem at this time. I understand there is free access for a period of time.

https://thewritersnewsletter.com/traditional-modern-poetry-prose/perspective-by-neetu-malik


----------



## Neetu (Jun 7, 2018)

Congratulations, Tuesday!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 10, 2018)

FYI Neetu, 
Both links errored, I try googling


----------



## Neetu (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, Tuesday, I discovered that also and asked the editor. Apparently, the site is undergoing some work and will be up and running soon. That is all I could find out. It was there the first two days, then became inaccessible.


----------



## Neetu (Jun 11, 2018)

Okay, so I am very embarrassed that the site "The Writers Newsletter" went offline as it did. Disappointingly, the editor, a woman by the name of Storm Grayson, did not have the courtesy to notify poets about it, nor has she informed me about whether or not it will be back up. This went down three or four days ago. I have written to her that I am surprised that she did not so much as communicate the problems with the site to contributors and have asked that the second poem she had told me would be published next month be withdrawn as I do not wish to deal with her newsletter. 
I am awfully sorry to anyone who has attempted to access the site. They actually charge $5.00 a month for the subscription from readers! For me, it was $.50 but is clearly not worth even that. However, the first poem was published in the now lost newsletter. 

After some bumps and starts, the Writers Newsletter is back online. My poem can be seen this time without a subscription, I think. But that may not last.
https://thewritersnewsletter.com/traditional-modern-poetry-prose/perspective-by-neetu-malik


----------



## Angel101 (Sep 23, 2018)

My poem is up at Rattle today: https://www.rattle.com/machines-by-bayleigh-fraser/


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 23, 2018)

I am not a poet, but the publishing group I belong to recently signed a multi-published poet as one of our new writers.
If you are looking for a place to publish your poetry, it's somewhere to consider.
Here is his author page:
https://www.indiesunited.net/brian-groves


----------

